# Brian Stann sig!



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Bored, time on my hands = stuff, that includes Photoshop!

The sigs are a gift for Oldfan, since he is a big Brian Stann fan! 










or


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice work man, they look great!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Great work my friend. You should be bored more often. 

I claim the top one PLEASE.

thank you.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Nice work man, they look great!





oldfan said:


> Great work my friend. You should be bored more often.
> 
> I claim the top one PLEASE.
> 
> thank you.


Thanks and Thanks!

You can claim both of them buddy! 
I got some motivation for doing this after watchinf him on Fighting Words with Mike Straka!

Stann seems to be a great person.

Respect!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice ones again Limba, you're really killing it lately haha^^

oldfan is a happy fellow now


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice, the texture blending with the render on the first one is nice. I need to watch that, I don't like Stann .... and it's gonna cause issues down the line on this forum no doubt.


----------

